# Hmmmm...something went wrong



## terrayfic (Sep 27, 2016)

I cannot check my ratings and get a message that "Hmmm...something went wrong". I've had it for over a week and have updated the app. Does this mean anything?


----------



## Digaredd (May 18, 2016)

Had this started today, oh well, another glitch, don't care anyhow..


----------



## terrayfic (Sep 27, 2016)

I logged out and logged bak in and it seems to fix it.


----------

